# Training people in sewer and drain



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been tasked with training my replacement in sewer and drain. He's been riding with a guy who does mostly plumbing for the last 3 weeks. I'm afraid they're gunna put this kid in a truck in just a week but he has much to learn. Problem is I am a control freak and I keep wanting to grab the cable from him and kicking him off the machine. He's decent with diagnosis but he lacks technique. I am having trouble explaining concepts like popping cable. He's getting better it's just frustrating. Maybe I'm just a bad teacher. I wish we had more time, so we could take things a little slower. I just don't want the poor guy to get wrapped up.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I have 2 younger guys working for me who I trained. Before we left the office on day one I had each of them watch a list of youtube videos that I had selected. Each video went over each type of scenario they could encounter on a job. Then I had them watch me for a few weeks. Then I had them watch those same videos. At this time they where much more involved and was able to give the critical thinking to realize why you do what you do on certain things. 

After the second time around with the videos, I have them take charge at a job and diagnose and snake. 

Seems to work. The videos really helped they said. It helps them avoid second guessing EVERYTHING which is usually what newer people do.


----------



## Kpwplumb (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you think you could post the videos?
I consider myself a novice drain cleaner and am always looking to learn

I'm sure a lot of other members would like to watch also.

Thanks


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

You can't train how the cable feels in your hands. I'm training a new guy I hired last year, great worker. He's been watching me for a quite a while. He is still watching and learning. I'm making sure he knows the diagnosis part. But will probably let him learn how the cable feels more when he is on his own. That is how I learned, on my own that is. I think cabling comes down to mostly time spent pushing and pulling. Also diagnosing. The important part is don't get wrapped up. But I will start letting him cable some lines as that time is over due. But that's the fun part, breaking that clog and watching the water go whoosh down the drain.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

best way to teach em is let em fly.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go back to the company and ask them how do they want the guy trained. There should be a set of minimum standards in writing


----------

